# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کمی تا قسمتی خنده دار

## POKER

سعید نمکی وزیر بهداشت به سعید نمکی رییس ستاد کرونا پیشنهاد داده که کنکور رو یه ماه عقب بندازیم تا پروتکل های بهداشتی رو رعایت کنیم. بعد سعید نمکی رییس ستاد کرونا پیشنهاد سعید نمکی وزیر بهداشت رو رد کرده گفته تو همون زمان سابق برگزار بشه. همینقدر مضحک، همینقدر احمقانه، همینقدر خنده دار

----------


## Heisenberg1997

رئیس ستاد،شخص رییس جمهور روحانی هست نه سعید نمکی!

----------


## POKER

> رئیس ستاد،شخص رییس جمهور روحانی هست نه سعید نمکی!


روحانی سپرده دست وزیر بهداشت

----------


## POKER

> رئیس ستاد،شخص رییس جمهور روحانی هست نه سعید نمکی!

----------


## reza131

ولی چه عقب بیفته و چه نیفته امیدوارم یادتون نره که باهامون چیکار کردن.
پس فردا دوباره نرید.....

----------


## Mt_7777

:Yahoo (4):

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> 


مشتی منبعت ویکی پدیاست؟!همین الان من میتونم برم تغییرش بدم و بنویسم جواد خیابانی رییس ستاده!
ویکی پدیا داغونترین منبعه که توسط هر شخصی قابل ویرایشه!
درسته قانونشون قانون جنگله ولی دیگه اونقدم که شما میگی شوت نیستن
گفته ها حاکی از آن هست که روحانی به عنوان رییس ستاد، بخاطر ورود مجلس به این موضوع و اختلافش با قالیباف،با تعویق مخالفت کرد و دستور لغوشو داد تا قالیباف به عنوان قهرمان جلوه نکنه.

----------


## rzvn_prmn

> مشتی منبعت ویکی پدیاست؟!همین الان من میتونم برم تغییرش بدم و بنویسم جواد خیابانی رییس ستاده!
> ویکی پدیا داغونترین منبعه که توسط هر شخصی قابل ویرایشه!
> درسته قانونشون قانون جنگله ولی دیگه اونقدم که شما میگی شوت نیستن
> گفته ها حاکی از آن هست که روحانی به عنوان رییس ستاد، بخاطر ورود مجلس به این موضوع و اختلافش با قالیباف،با تعویق مخالفت کرد و دستور لغوشو داد تا قالیباف به عنوان قهرمان جلوه نکنه.










این خبرو همشهری آنلاین منتشر کرده . نمکی مورد نظر همونه نمکیه:///////////
موثق://///

----------


## Rafolin403

نمیدونم چرا یاد فیلم طنز ایرانی هیولا میفتم...
پامیشدن مینشستن موضِعشون عوض میشد :Yahoo (23):

----------

